# Spanish libro de familia



## Lokesh mistry (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi I am non EU citizen married with Spanish citizenship. I got libro de familia but we are living out of Spain. My question is if my partner die then with libro de familia book can I live in Spain or I have to go back my country.


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

I do not think you can live in Spain if your husband die. But if you live in Spain now, you can continue to live in Spain if your husband die and you are living with him for more than two years.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you're married to a Spaniard and living in spain then after the time has passed, your residency will become permanent and even if your partner dies you'll be allowed to stay. Also, after a year of marriage, if living in spain during that time you can apply for Spanish nationality of your own.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> If you're married to a Spaniard and living in spain then after the time has passed, your residency will become permanent and even if your partner dies you'll be allowed to stay. Also, after a year of marriage, if living in spain during that time you can apply for Spanish nationality of your own.


I think the OP is not living in Spain though.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

BTW the Libro de Familia is moving to an online database



https://www.thelocal.es/20210429/libro-de-familia-spain-to-scrap-its-marriage-and-baby-booklet/



The existing books are still valid I believe, for the time being at least.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Chopera said:


> BTW the Libro de Familia is moving to an online database
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are digitising everything now a days! I quite like my libro de familia. It's something quite unique to Spain and a nice document to have to be honest. Oh well, onwards and upwards. They'll surely include covid records on the digital one jaja


----------

